# "I Don't Care"



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Are we fighting a war on terror or aren't we? Was it or was it not 
started by Islamic people who brought it to our shores on September 11, 
2001? Were people from all over the world, mostly Americans, not 
brutally murdered that day, in downtown Manhattan, across the Potomac 
from our nation's capitol and in a field in Pennsylvania? Did nearly 
three thousand men, women and children die a horrible, burning or 
crushing death that day, or didn't they? And I'm supposed to care that a 
copy of the Koran was "desecrated" when an overworked American soldier 
kicked it or got it wet?...Well, I don't. I don't care at all.

I'll start caring when Osama bin Laden turns himself in and repents for 
incinerating all those innocent people on 9/11.

I'll care about the Koran when the fanatics in the Middle East start 
caring about the Holy Bible, the mere possession of which is a crime in 
Saudi Arabia.

I'll care when these thugs tell the world they are sorry for hacking off 
Nick Berg's head while Berg screamed through his gurgling slashed throat

I'll care when the cowardly so-called "insurgents" in Iraq come out and 
fight like men instead of disrespecting their own religion by hiding in 
mosques.

I'll care when the mindless zealots who blow themselves up in search of 
nirvana care about the innocent children within range of their suicide 
bombs.

I'll care when the American media stops pretending that their First 
Amendment liberties are somehow derived from international law instead 
of the United States Constitution's Bill of Rights.

In the meantime, when I hear a story about a brave marine roughing up an 
Iraqi terrorist to obtain information, know this: I don't care.

When I see a fuzzy photo of a pile of naked Iraqi prisoners who have 
been humiliated in what amounts to a college-hazing incident, rest 
assured: I don't care.

When I see a wounded terrorist get shot in the head when he is told not 
to move because he might be booby-trapped, you can take it to the bank: I don't care.

When I hear that a prisoner, who was issued a Koran and a prayer mat, 
and fed "special" food that is paid for by my tax dollars, is 
complaining that his holy book is being "mishandled," you can absolutely 
believe in your heart of hearts: I don't care.

And oh, by the way, I've noticed that sometimes it's spelled "Koran" and 
other times "Quran." Well, Jimmy Crack Corn and -you guessed it -I don't 
care ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

ditto


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Well put.

God Bless America and her Troops.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Of the how many terrorists that were directly responsible for the activity that took place on 9-11; how many were Iraqi's?

Weren't they all Saudi's?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't care. 
Terrorism is terrorism, regardless of the country they hail from.

huntin1


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

live2hunt said:


> Of the how many terrorists that were directly responsible for the activity that took place on 9-11; how many were Iraqi's?
> 
> Weren't they all Saudi's?


*I Don't Care!*


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

live2hunt said:


> Of the how many terrorists that were directly responsible for the activity that took place on 9-11; how many were Iraqi's?
> 
> Weren't they all Saudi's?


*I Don't Care!*

Honor Them: Sgt. Joshua Hanson (Fallen)
Sgt. Greg Riewer (Fallen)
Spec. Troy Linden (Fallen)


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, then let's get our armed forces into Saudi Arabia, Iran, Syria, Pakistan and let's go kick some a$$$

There are terrorists in England and France. We should probably go there and start whooping some butt too.

After that, North Korea.

Without Plainsmen, Bobm, or Gohon coming to your rescue how about you guys (whistler31, huntin1) tell me why we aren't in other countries since terrorism is terrorism no matter what country they come from.

Tell me whistler and huntin. How many Iraqi's were on the 9-11 planes?


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

First of all. I can think for myself. As for how many Iraqis were involved in the 911 attacks we both know the answer to that. I think a better question would be how many Alquada were involved. Did Sadam have any involvement with them or terrorist activities? Well here is a story from one of the alphabet channels. That MUST make it credible? Right?

(CBS) Iraqi President Saddam Hussein has raised the amount offered to relatives of suicide bombers from $10,000 per family to $25,000, U.S. Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld said Wednesday.

Since Iraq upped its payments last month, 12 suicide bombers have successfully struck inside Israel, including one man who killed 25 Israelis, many of them elderly, as they sat down to a meal at a hotel to celebrate the Jewish holiday of Passover. The families of three suicide bombers said they have recently received payments of $25,000.

Palestinians say the bombers are driven by a priceless thirst for revenge, religious zeal and dreams of glory - not greed.

Mahmoud Safi, leader of a pro-Iraqi Palestinian group, the Arab Liberation Front, acknowledged that the support payments for relatives make it easier for some potential bombers to make up their minds. "Some people stop me on the street, saying if you increase the payment to $50,000 I'll do it immediately," Safi said. He also suggested such remarks were made mostly in jest.

Saddam has said the Palestinians need weapons and money instead of peace proposals and has provided payments throughout a year and a half of Israeli-Palestinian battles. "I saw on Iraqi TV President Saddam saying he will continue supporting the (uprising) even if it means selling his own clothes," said Safi.

Rumsfeld, who said earlier this week that Saddam and the Iraqi government were offering the lower amount, elaborated on the issue at a Pentagon briefing.

"It turns out that he has raised that amount and it's $25,000 per family, not $10,000 per family," Rumsfeld said.

"Here is an individual who is the head of a country, Iraq, who has proudly, publicly made a decision to go out and actively promote and finance human sacrifice for families that will have their youngsters kill innocent men, women and children," Rumsfeld said.

Though he did not say so, he appeared to refer to the current wave of suicide bombings on Israeli civilian targets.

"I am simply trying to let the people of Iraq understand what their leadership is doing, to let the people of the Middle East and the rest of the world ... know what is in fact being done to arm young people and send them out to blow up restaurants and shopping malls and pizza parlors," he said.

Rumsfeld blasted Iraq, Iran and Syria on Monday for inflaming violence in the Middle East, and said he raised the issue of Iraq on Wednesday to suggest it was important to "recognize that there is an infrastructure to terrorism."

Rumsfeld said Saddam had stated publicly the payment for families "if they're able to persuade a family to have their teen-ager strap explosives on them and go out and kill themselves and kill innocent men, women and children."

"He is pleased with his idea and is promoting it in the region," Rumsfeld said of Saddam. "It is a matter of public record."

Under the new Iraqi payscale, decided on March 12 during an Arab conference in Baghdad, the families of gunmen and others who die fighting the Israelis will still receive $10,000, while the relatives of suicide bombers will get $25,000.

Safi and two others from the Arab Liberation Front visit families in the northern West Bank and make the payments. "We go to every family and give them a check," he said. "We tell them that this is a gift from President Saddam and Iraq."

But Saddam is not the only one giving money. Charities from Saudi Arabia and Qatar - both U.S. allies - pay money to families of Palestinians killed in the fighting, including suicide bombers.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

live2hunt wrote

"Well, then let's get our armed forces into Saudi Arabia, Iran, Syria, Pakistan and let's go kick some a$$$"

I would bet from that statment you have never been in the armed forces!
"kick some a$$$" is a little different than recess at a school.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I don't care.
> Terrorism is terrorism, regardless of the country they hail from.
> 
> huntin1


Very true. Are we fighting a religion or a country? I don't care what country they hail from.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

We didn't go into Iraq because they were involved in 9/11, we went because Saddam was harboring and training terrorists in Iraq as well as providing financial support. Do you really believe that the only terrorists in the world are the ones involved in 9/11, or are you just seeing things through your liberal rose colored glasses?

I don't need anyone to come to my rescue. How about you?

And I still don't care.

huntin1


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

*This is text I wrote back in September of 2004 on another board* ... I'll toss it in here just for fun.

OK ... Here we go:

TITLED: WHY A WAR IN IRAQ?

Are we in a war we can not win?

In a way yes we are ... because this war has been going on since about the year 700AD. The threat from Radical Islamic "nuts" has been beaten back (in a big fashion) twice. Once during the "Crusades" in about the year 1100AD and again is was beaten back in about the year 1500AD. To see it again now, and to assume that it will return again, (even if we succeed now) is not surprising once you look at history and what the "Koran" says about dealing with "non-believers." Any believing Muslim who choses to read the Koran and act on its teachings in the "Literal Sense" ... can easily become the "Usama bin Ladin" of his generation.

Are all Muslims "bad?"

I don't think so and I sure as hell hope not ... We need all the help we can get. In this age of WMD just a few "nuts" with WMD can kill hundreds of thousands maybe even millions in "one fell swoop." In order to contain this threat over the long haul, we will need the help of all of the more secular thinking Muslims all over the world and especially those in the Middle East.

So, what is the best way to get their help? ...

Historically, Free People do not attack other Free People ... There-in lies the key, Liberty and Freedom in the region is our best chance. We must do all we can to set the stage for freely elected governments to take hold. We must get the power in the hands of the many (more secular thinking Muslims) and get the power out of the hands of the (fewer in number) Fanatic Fundamentalist Terrorists who wish to attain power by keeping the region (and now the world, again) in fear of destruction unless they/we submit to their wishes.

Why then pick IRAQ first (well second actually)

Most seem to agree, Afghanistan was OK. After all that's where Usama and his buddies were set up &#8230; no problem. We now have an interim Government in place and elections coming up soon. Presto &#8230; Now to just keep it stable till it gains the required strength to stand on it's own ... and it won't be easy in that environment right now &#8230; but with more similar Governments in the region it will become easier and easier for them as time passes.

Iraq I believe was almost the next target by default. Its location in the region and the pure brutality and stupidity of Saddam made it obvious. As Beoweolf said in another thread "Mesopotamia" ... This area has such historic meaning in the region (and even the world) ... that significance should not be ignored. Then with Saddam you have a dictatorial leader brutalizing his people using WMD before ... the entire world believed "to a T" the weapons were there and in large quantities. Saddam had been flying in the face of the world body since he was pushed from his invasion of Kuwait. What better place to make fertile ground for Liberty and Freedom &#8230; the people of the country were victimized and hated him, no one in the region liked they guy infact all were afraid of him ... The world body had been watching him for 30 years as he thumbed his nose and brutalized all who got in his way.

If you "buy in" to the thinking that Freedom and Liberty in the Middle East is our best protection against the Radical Fundamentalist Terrorists &#8230; I ask &#8230; where better than Iraq to set up Freedom and Liberty?

I also like the idea that we now have military installations surrounding The Mother of Islamic Fundamentalism namely Iran. Imagine, if the world is afraid of Iran acquiring nuclear capability &#8230; how fearful would we have been without the Strategic Military access we now have to Iran.

Also trust me on this one &#8230; the last things the Ayatollah in Iran wants are Secular Governments based on Freedom and Liberty to the east and to the west ... and the region in transition toward the same. These guys will fight hard against us ... with elections in Iraq on the horizon, we must stay the course for as long as it takes.

I also fully believe the war will move (in some form) beyond Afghanistan and Iraq ... it's just a matter of when and under what circumstances.

As Darrell said, "This war will not be easily won, but it can be easily and quickly LOST!"


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

live2hunt said:


> activity that took place on 9-11


Thats the problem right there. I don't consider innocent people falling a thousand feet to their deaths, or being incinerated or crushed "activity". 
You just keep drinking the Kool-Aid and the rest of us will keep an eye on things.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

they all generate from the same area and are trained by similar people from defferant country's i raq has its own problem and i am more than happy to be here right now helping out their country.its only been my third tour to iraq and i have been to many places over here from baghdad to fallujah and all over al anbar providence. and i have seen the changes and talked to the iraqi people they want u s here and they support us!
cpl. coleman


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Whistler31 said:


> live2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > activity that took place on 9-11
> ...


BOTH eyes and both ears!!! :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so glad someone that knows what is really happening there decided to give their perspective. Thanks for your sacrifice Corporal, *I Honor you and Salute you.*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whistler31 said:


> I am so glad someone that knows what is really happening there decided to give their perspective. Thanks for your sacrifice Corporal, *I Honor you and Salute you.*


Same here.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

live2hunt said:


> Without Plainsmen, Bobm, or Gohon coming to your rescue


*Help Me Plainsman! Help Me!  *


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

we are going to lose a lot more soldiers over there, before the American people insist the elected officials withdraw our troops. the sacrifice will not be good if when we leave, and we will have to leave sometime, the Iraqis can't take over and secure the area with their own troops.

the continued violence and Sunni/****e struggle make it seem very unlikely there will ever be a real western style government. add the Turks, now poised on the northern border, to the conflict and this thing seems a waste of human life and time. there will be no end to the killing, the people over there live that way...no value for human life, just crazy cut your head-off rule. just plain hopeless for those folks.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

"Find the cost of freedom, buried in the ground." It seems tragic but freedom isnt free. The war will never be over, but make no mistake, no death sould be in vain. Most of my family and friends are active or retired military. They come back from over there, and tell stories of all the good being done. Should we be there? Thats a matter of opinion. Should we stay over there? Hell yes. If we leave now, all of our boys deaths would be for nothing.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Another way to look at this..... Iraq is a magnet for the terrorists. All of the terrorists/insurgents and are killed are less that can make it to US soil.

I don't wish harm to ANY U.S. military personnel; I do want our soldiers home and safe. However by keeping the fight in Iraq DOES keep us safer. In addition, our military is better prepared to deal with terrorists than the average civilian.

A friend of mine died in the World Trade Tower and he, like all of us, didn't expect an attack on U.S. soil.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

On September 11th, 2001 we lost 3000 Americans to terrorist. Killed in just a few hours as the buildings they were in crushed to the ground. Cost to the enemy......... 19 lives. It took 5 years for the enemy to kill another 3000 Americans. Cost to the enemy for the second 3000 American lives...... complete destruction of their base camps, their leader living in a cave in another country, and over 6000 terrorist lives. That 6000 figure does not include thousands of insurgents that have been arrested or killed by US and Iraqi forces. So which ball game do you want to play in........ fight them there or sit on your *** here and hope the city they pick to commit mass murder in is not the one you live in.

No one was ever foolish enough to think a western style government could ever be put in place in Iraq or Afghanistan for that matter. That was never a goal but a democracy comparable to Afghanistan or Turkey which sets up government officials elected by the people is the goal. Iraq was never about saving the Iraqi people, WMD's or even the down fall of a brutal dictator. All that is, is make them feel good media and government hype for those who can't see past the day they live in and with no vision of the future. It is about changing the face of the middle east by putting a dagger through the heart of radical Islam before it can advance any further with the goal of destruction of the western world.

Pull out a map and look at the lay out of the middle east. With a government controlled by the people in Turkey, Iraq, Afghanistan, and maybe Pakistan, radical Islam is boxed in with no where to go. Check your history. This is not the first time the world had fought radical Islam but the third time. This time though it is probable for keeps as the means to deliver death and destruction to our shores has never been more dangerous.

If you have any thoughts of enjoying the way of life you now enjoy, you had better pray we do not pull out of Iraq until something drastically changes over there for the good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't add anything to that, at least for the moment. Gohon your words reflect my thoughts exactly. Now all we need to do is get that through the fog of some brains in Washington. Good luck with that huh. I am embarrassed that there are Americans to stupid to understand that. They are also to stupid to be ashamed of their ignorance. God save us from the liberals in Washington. Well, perhaps it isn't ignorance, perhaps it's treachery.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well boys, it is too late to change the course now. we will be pulling out beginning in Sept. would be my guess. just too much pressure from leaders here, mainly because the goddamn Iraqis are so spineless and infiltrated with radicals that the killing and any semblance of peace will just never happen.

to be honest, they just don't care about any type of western style government, it is a violent society and always has been, we were foolish to think we could change it or bring any type of civilized structure to their world. they (****es/Sunnis) don't live in peace and never will, just engage in killing constantly. i feel we had a better chance at making something out of Afghanistan than Iraqi, although both are just plain full of f-ed up religious fanatics.

there are 7 million Muslims living here in the US. to me, they pose as much threat as do any of the radicals in the Middle East. the enemy is already here!


----------

